

Windows Phone 7 Sales — and Microsoft’s Hopes — Are in Free Fall - bsk
http://www.bnet.com/blog/technology-business/windows-phone-7-sales-8212-and-microsoft-8217s-hopes-8212-are-in-free-fall/7306

======
glhaynes
Lame article that makes claims it can't back up.

Some dealers pricing some headsets very cheaply temporarily doesn't strike me
as a _good_ sign for WP7 but it certainly doesn't necessarily mean bad things
for the platform or anything specific about sales.

~~~
huxley
It is more worrying when your executives admit things like this:

"In an appearance at the All Things Digital D: Dive Into Mobile conference,
Joe Belfiore, Microsoft’s corporate vice-president for the Windows Phone
program, said that at only a month after the introduction, it was too early to
comment on specific sales numbers."

Microsoft knows about the rumours of poor WP7s sales figures. You would think
that if they had ANY good news, they would have shared it.

Aggressively selling the handsets could be a great thing for Microsoft and the
WP7 handset manufacturers, but if the sales figures stay low even with BOGOs,
then Microsoft would have to buy RIM to stay in the smartphone business.

------
Timmy_C
It's the holiday season. Of course there are going to be discounts. If you
follow a couple of the links in the article you'll find that some of those
discount were temporary promotions.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Exactly. Verizon did a 2 for 1 for Droids a long time ago, must have meant
Android failed and we didn't know it.

~~~
huxley
Having BOGO (buy one get one) deals wasn't a sign that Android was in danger
of being a failure, but Motorola certainly was. Motorola desperately needed to
have a hit with their models of the Droid so I suspect they practically gave
them away to Verizon.

Here is one of the articles outlining Motorola's success but limited profits
from Droid, see: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-28/motorola-profit-
top...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-28/motorola-profit-tops-
estimates-on-rising-sales-of-droid-phones.html)

